# A Hog in my future?



## Agee

Okay, I've got the bug, checked out some of the 2006 Harley models. What do you folks think of a basic Sporster?


----------



## itsbob

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Okay, I've got the bug, checked out some of the 2006 Harley models. What do you folks think of a basic Sporster?


Good beginners bike..


Although as tall as you are it may look like a clown bike with you on it.

But as Harley's go, the price is right, get the forward mounted controls shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Okay, I've got the bug, checked out some of the 2006 Harley models. What do you folks think of a basic Sporster?



What are you going to do with your legs?


----------



## RoseRed

Not a Sportster.


----------



## cattitude

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Not a Sportster.




:chicbike:


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Not a Sportster.


 
Por-Que?

and Catt, maybe I'll need a big and tall version


----------



## RoseRed

cattitude said:
			
		

> :chicbike:



Besides, his inseam warrants a full grown boy bike.


----------



## cattitude

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Besides, his inseam warrants a full grown boy bike.



That's why I asked him my first question.


----------



## itsbob

cattitude said:
			
		

> :chicbike:


Depends which Sporster. The 883?  no.. The 1200, has possibilities..


----------



## Agee

itsbob said:
			
		

> Depends which Sporster. The 883? no.. The 1200, has possibilities..


 
Do the model numbers correspond to engine sizes or frame size?


----------



## Ponytail

Yea, for your height, don't go any smaller than a Dyna Lowrider.  Even the Dyna Sport is gonna be tight for you.

I started on a 1200 Sporty, and even with the extended forward controls, I still felt like I was on a mini-bike...was told that that's what I looked like too.  BUT, I kept it for a year, and rode the snot out of it.  It was only uncomfy on long rides.  Fun as hell on short romps through the twisties.

if price is an issue, buy a used one.  if it's a starter bike, buy as big a foreign bike as you can, for as cheap as you can.  I know where there's a nice 82' Honda for sale in CRE...looks like it could be a Goldwing variant, but a nice looking bike for as old as it is.


----------



## Ponytail

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Do the model numbers correspond to engine sizes or frame size?




Engine size only.  Don't waste your money on an 883.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> OMG... I can't believe you said this... you don't know how hard I'm working to try to find a picture of a clown on a mini-motorcycle...



  I'll bet you are.


----------



## itsbob

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Do the model numbers correspond to engine sizes or frame size?


Engine, but in the end, both.  Bigger frame for a bigger engine..

1200 Sportster Custom


----------



## aps45819

Airgasm said:
			
		

> What do you folks think of a basic Sporster?


OK beginners bike and you'll probably be able to sell it or trade it in without a big loss. Like all Harley's they've improved over the years. Last one I rode, the mirrors were usless due to vibration and it screwed up my self winding watch. They now have rubber mounted engines and feel a lot smoother.
If you're over 6', get the forward controls. What feels comfortable in the showroom can get real old in an hour.


----------



## itsbob

Is this a first ever bike?


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I found THESE



  I sure hope they come in 38 inseams.


----------



## Ponytail

itsbob said:
			
		

> Engine, but in the end, both.  Bigger frame for a bigger engine..
> 
> 1200 Sportster Custom




The 883 and 1200 are the same frame.  Only the engine is different.

Compare models.  Compare the 883 Custom, with the 1200 Custom, and the Dyna Super Glide Custom (A sportster on Steroids).  And compare specs.


----------



## cattitude

Do they fly?


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> It said 37.5... I'm thinking that'll have to do.



Eh, what difference does half an inch make?   

BTW, I did find this.


----------



## itsbob

Ponytail said:
			
		

> The 883 and 1200 are the same frame.  Only the engine is different.
> 
> Compare models.  Compare the 883 Custom, with the 1200 Custom, and the Dyna Super Glide Custom (A sportster on Steroids).  And compare specs.


883 appears to be a LOT smaller.. but maybe it's just me.  I don't think I've ever seen an 883 and 1200 side by side.


----------



## Pete

itsbob said:
			
		

> Engine, but in the end, both.  Bigger frame for a bigger engine..
> 
> 1200 Sportster Custom


frame on an 883 and a 1200 is the same


----------



## aps45819

itsbob said:
			
		

> Engine, but in the end, both.  Bigger frame for a bigger engine..
> 
> 1200 Sportster Custom


Same frame, differences will be in the steering neck angle to change the wheelbase


----------



## Agee

itsbob said:
			
		

> Is this a first ever bike?


 
I've ridden many, never owned one. 

oser:


----------



## Ponytail

cattitude said:
			
		

> Do they fly?




Mine did.  Once.  That Georgia sun can flat out blind you in a parking lot that has two levels.


----------



## itsbob

I've ridden an 1100(?) Sportster and was comfortable on it.


----------



## Ponytail

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Same frame, differences will be in the steering neck angle to change the wheelbase



Wrong.  Wheel base is the same.  there are NO differences in the frame or wheelbase.


----------



## jazz lady

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Mine did.  Once.  That Georgia sun can flat out blind you in a parking lot that has two levels.



  OMG, we SO need another story time at Tiki this year.


----------



## Ponytail

itsbob said:
			
		

> I've ridden an 1100(?) Sportster and was comfortable on it.



That's when Sportsters were bigger.  they were as big as Softails then.


----------



## Ponytail

jazz lady said:
			
		

> OMG, we SO need another story time at Tiki this year.




  I can't remember them all at once though.  Strange things trigger different memories.  Catts comment made me remember another one.  :shrug:


----------



## Oz

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Besides, his inseam warrants a full grown boy bike.




What do you know about his inseam?


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Ya know... if you are considering a bike hoping that you can convince Rosered to join you for a ride while in her pencil thin skirt and stillettos... a motorcycle was NOT her choice of ride during lunch today...


 
 Do tell 

Loved to have seen her in that outfit


----------



## aps45819

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Wrong.  Wheel base is the same.  there are NO differences in the frame.


Check the "Compare specs" tab on the page Bob posted. They list different steering head angles and wheelbases. Small differences, but there.


----------



## cattitude

Look, here is one  just like Vince's new bike.


----------



## Ponytail

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Check the "Compare specs" tab on the page Bob posted. They list different steering head angles and wheelbases. Small differences, but there.




Compare apples to apples.  Compare standards to standards, lows to lows, customs to customs...


----------



## jazz lady

cattitude said:
			
		

> Look, here is one  just like Vince's new bike.


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

> Look, here is one just like Vince's new bike.


----------



## Agee

Does Pax still offer the rider safety courses?


----------



## Pete

aps45819 said:
			
		

> Check the "Compare specs" tab on the page Bob posted. They list different steering head angles and wheelbases. Small differences, but there.


They do between the different types of sportsters.  Rake and trail differs between the custom, roadster and so on.


----------



## aps45819

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Does Pax still offer the rider safety courses?


Hit the CSM website


----------



## Pete

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Does Pax still offer the rider safety courses?


Road King   Very nice ride around town, or on the highway.  customizable very easily, can tool to the store or a long road trip and have storage.  Very stable bike, easy to ride, big frame, short rake and trail.  I rode a Softail Deuce and couldn't get off it fast enough, I hated it.

road King will have room for Jazz or Kwillia to ride too.  not both at one time though so they will have to duke it out to see who goes first.


----------



## Ponytail

Pete said:
			
		

> They do between the different types of sportsters.  Rake and trail differs between the custom, roadster and so on.



There all small differences between the 883 low and 1200 low also.  but I think that is do to the larger gas tank and jugs on the 1200.  you can't squat the 1200 as much due to the tank and jugs,  I remember on mine, on hard bumps, the bar mounted speedo would smack the top of the tank.  I had to put polyurethane bushings in the steering head to keep that from happening.  The lower you put the bike, the harder it rides, the closer things get to each other.

But that's the only model that I'm seeing differences in.  But those differences are purely due to the suspension set up. Rake is the same.  trail dimensions are different due to the fork compression set up.


----------



## itsbob

Ponytail said:
			
		

> That's when Sportsters were bigger.  they were as big as Softails then.


That explains a lot then.. I always figured the 1200 kept the same size frame as the 1100, and the Skirtster went into a smaller frame.


----------



## Ponytail

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Does Pax still offer the rider safety courses?




Yes.  And they are still madatory to ride on base if you havent taken one before or within the last 20 years or so.


----------



## Ponytail

itsbob said:
			
		

> That explains a lot then.. I always figured the 1200 kept the same size frame as the 1100, and the Skirtster went into a smaller frame.




My Uncle still has his '74 AMF Harley 1100 Sporty.  It's every bit as big as my Softail.


----------



## itsbob

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Does Pax still offer the rider safety courses?


Yes, and it's free for Gov't types.. think it's free for contractors too, but you have to take a day off for it.


----------



## Pete

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Yes.  And they are still madatory to ride on base if you havent taken one before or within the last 20 years or so.


They wouldn't take mine from 19 years ago so I don't ride on base.


----------



## itsbob

Ponytail said:
			
		

> My Uncle still has his '74 AMF Harley 1100 Sporty.  It's every bit as big as my Softail.


I was told (and I'm not too knowledgeable on Harley) that the 1100 Sportster I rode (my former BIL's) was pre AMF.  He had it close to 20 years himself.. totaled it once.


----------



## jazz lady

Pete said:
			
		

> road King will have room for Jazz or Kwillia to ride too.  not both at one time though so they will have to duke it out to see who goes first.



  But I'm not messing with K.  She could hurt me bad.


----------



## Ponytail

itsbob said:
			
		

> I was told (and I'm not too knowledgeable on Harley) that the 1100 Sportster I rode (my former BIL's) was pre AMF.  He had it close to 20 years himself.. totaled it once.



 It may have been.  They used that 1100 motor for a long time.  I think '85 was the first of the Evo' 1200 for the Sportster.  Dunno when they started using it.  Someday I'll read that Harley book of mine.  Just not today.


----------



## Agee

Pete said:
			
		

> Road King  Very nice ride around town, or on the highway. customizable very easily, can tool to the store or a long road trip and have storage. Very stable bike, easy to ride, big frame, short rake and trail. I rode a Softail Deuce and couldn't get off it fast enough, I hated it.


 
Room for the clubs? 



			
				Pete said:
			
		

> road King will have room for Jazz or Kwillia to ride too. not both at one time though so they will have to duke it out to see who goes first.


 
 room for a rider is definately a wanna have.


----------



## Pete

Here is a Road King classic, I loved that bike.  I miss it sometimes. 

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y124/dpete2q/DSC00733.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Agee

Pete said:
			
		

> Here is a Road King classic, I loved that bike. I miss it sometimes.


 
 That's a whole lotta of bike! But does look cushey.


----------



## itsbob

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Does Pax still offer the rider safety courses?


In the end I wouldn't settle on any type of bike or model.  Treat them like you would buying a car.  Go out and test ride, find the one that fits you and you feel comfortable on.  Don't settle until you ride the one and you know "This is the one!"  To some extent you can modify a bike to your frame, the way you sit, etc.. but start with a bike that feels good the way it is.  It would suck ten miles from the dealeship you realize, this is the most godawful uncomfortable thing I've ever sat on!!


----------



## Pete

Airgasm said:
			
		

> That's a whole lotta of bike! But does look cushey.


Doesn't ride nearly as big as it looks.  Don't go too small you will regret it within a month.


----------



## Ponytail

Pete said:
			
		

> Doesn't ride nearly as big as it looks.  Don't go too small you will regret it within a month.



  It looks MUCH bigger than it is.  I rented one for the day and it was VERY comfy...but kept wanting to be back on my Softail that my brother was riding at the time.


----------



## Pete

Ponytail said:
			
		

> It looks MUCH bigger than it is.  I rented one for the day and it was VERY comfy...but kept wanting to be back on my Softail that my brother was riding at the time.


Rides like a mini-bike   Not nearly as cumbersome as my Ultra.


----------



## Ponytail

Pete said:
			
		

> Rides like a mini-bike   Not nearly as cumbersome as my Ultra.


 Not to mention that the rentals are bone stock, and you are stuck riding using whatever gas the dillhole stuck in there before you, good or bad.  Mine was bad.  Chug-chug-chug bang, hiccup chug-chug...ran like that the entire day.  Filled it up before returning it and it ran like a raped ape all the way back to the dealer.


----------



## Pete

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Not to mention that the rentals are bone stock, and you are stuck riding using whatever gas the dillhole stuck in there before you, good or bad.  Mine was bad.  Chug-chug-chug bang, hiccup chug-chug...ran like that the entire day.  Filled it up before returning it and it ran like a raped ape all the way back to the dealer.


Ah used regular gas.   The dealer in Reno that rents tells you do not fill it up, they do it.  In Nevada you can't get 92 or 93 anyway 89 is the max.


----------



## Ponytail

Pete said:
			
		

> Ah used regular gas.   The dealer in Reno that rents tells you do not fill it up, they do it.  In Nevada you can't get 92 or 93 anyway 89 is the max.




Yep.  had regular gas in it.  I made sure to report it and they put a note next to the dudes name. Seems he was a regular renter.

Mine however, has been running awesome today, and the new pipes are MUCH louder than I expected.  I'd absolutely hate to hear what the un-baffled version is.  I think they may have used weld splatter as baffles in mine.  Can't be much more than that.    Wow.


----------



## aps45819

you guys have to run high test in your HDs?


----------



## Dougstermd

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Okay, I've got the bug, checked out some of the 2006 Harley models. What do you folks think of a basic Sporster?




shiat this is about motorcycles I thought this was gona be a BBW fread


----------



## Ponytail

aps45819 said:
			
		

> you guys have to run high test in your HDs?



Yup.  Not supposed to, but it makes a HUGE difference.  Even changing brands makes big differences.


----------



## Vince

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Yup.  Not supposed to, but it makes a HUGE difference.  Even changing brands makes big differences.


 What do you run in the Softail?


----------



## Pete

aps45819 said:
			
		

> you guys have to run high test in your HDs?


Yea, in a pinch you can run mid grade


----------



## Pete

Vince said:
			
		

> What do you run in the Softail?


I run whatever is close.  High test Wawa or Shell.


----------



## warneckutz

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Okay, I've got the bug, checked out some of the 2006 Harley models. What do you folks think of a basic Sporster?




Don't know a thing about them, but I say - BUY ONE!    (Just an impulsive message promoting an impulse buy!)


----------



## Pete

warneckutz said:
			
		

> Don't know a thing about them, but I say - BUY ONE!    (Just an impulsive message promoting an impulse buy!)


Excellent advise


----------



## BS Gal

cattitude said:
			
		

> Look, here is one  just like Vince's new bike.


----------



## aps45819

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Yup.  Not supposed to, but it makes a HUGE difference.  Even changing brands makes big differences.


Dayum. mine runs fine on regular, can't tell any difference with high test, maybe a few more mpg.

Unless the pump has seperate hoses for the different grades, you're probably getting 1/2 to 1 gallon of regular that's still in the hose.


----------



## dustin

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Okay, I've got the bug, checked out some of the 2006 Harley models. What do you folks think of a basic Sporster?



Here ya go


----------



## aps45819

dustin said:
			
		

> Here ya go


That thing is cool  
Looks like a good alternative to a trike or sidecar if the day comes when I can't hold up a bike.


----------



## Pete

aps45819 said:
			
		

> That thing is cool
> Looks like a good alternative to a trike or sidecar if the day comes when I can't hold up a bike.


I cant get it to work.  Just the silly intro. :shrug:


----------



## dustin

aps45819 said:
			
		

> That thing is cool
> Looks like a good alternative to a trike or sidecar if the day comes when I can't hold up a bike.


 If Volkswagen wouldnt have bailed on their GX3 project and be all over it. I keep googling for free 2F1R (reverse trike) frame designs which utilize an existing motorcycle to build off of (minus front end), but sadly nothing yet. It would be sweet to build one up myself.


----------



## dustin

Pete said:
			
		

> I cant get it to work.  Just the silly intro. :shrug:


 http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Drives/FirstDrives/articleId=119581


----------



## Pete

http://www.motorcycle-usa.com/Article_Page.aspx?ArticleID=4279&Page=1


----------



## aps45819

Pete said:
			
		

> I cant get it to work.  Just the silly intro. :shrug:


The Can-AM from Bombidier (sp?).
1000cc 90 degree V twin rotax engine


----------



## Nickel

dustin said:
			
		

> If Volkswagen wouldnt have bailed on their GX3 project and be all over it. I keep googling for free 2F1R (reverse trike) frame designs which utilize an existing motorcycle to build off of (minus front end), but sadly nothing yet. It would be sweet to build one up myself.


 You can park it next to my Wrangler.


----------



## dustin

Nickel said:
			
		

> You can park it next to my Wrangler.


 hellz yeah


----------



## itsbob

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Room for the clubs?
> 
> 
> 
> room for a rider is definately a wanna have.


THis is hte bike made for someone our height.. 

Tall Man's Bike 

You will probably be able to flat foot it at stop signs, most people can't..

And super comfy, HUGE side cases.. AND you'll be a little different then the masses..


----------



## onebdzee

itsbob said:
			
		

> In the end I wouldn't settle on any type of bike or model.  Treat them like you would buying a car.  Go out and test ride, find the one that fits you and you feel comfortable on.  Don't settle until you ride the one and you know "This is the one!"  To some extent you can modify a bike to your frame, the way you sit, etc.. but start with a bike that feels good the way it is.  It would suck ten miles from the dealeship you realize, this is the most godawful uncomfortable thing I've ever sat on!!



 

I think I sat on every bike from Fredericksburg to Annapolis when I was looking for mine


----------



## aps45819

itsbob said:
			
		

> THis is hte bike made for someone our height..
> 
> Tall Man's Bike
> 
> You will probably be able to flat foot it at stop signs, most people can't..
> 
> And super comfy, HUGE side cases.. AND you'll be a little different then the masses..


Half Price


----------



## Agee

itsbob said:
			
		

> THis is hte bike made for someone our height..
> 
> Tall Man's Bike
> 
> You will probably be able to flat foot it at stop signs, most people can't..
> 
> And super comfy, HUGE side cases.. AND you'll be a little different then the masses..


 
Sweet looking bike, looks more like a dirt bike though...

I was wondering how long it would take for you to plug a BMW.


----------



## itsbob

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Sweet looking bike, looks more like a dirt bike though...
> 
> I was wondering how long it would take for you to plug a BMW.


Figured EVERYONE knew it had to be coming..

That's the 1200GS ADVENTURE.. the other version (just R1200GS) is more for long cruising.  I haven't test road one yet, because I don't want another payment.

This is the premier touring bike.. http://www.calsci.com/motorcycleinfo/R1200RT.html


----------



## Agee

itsbob said:
			
		

> Figured EVERYONE knew it had to be coming..
> 
> That's the 1200GS ADVENTURE.. the other version (just R1200GS) is more for long cruising. I haven't test road one yet, because I don't want another payment.
> 
> This is the premier touring bike.. http://www.calsci.com/motorcycleinfo/R1200RT.html


 
Nice! I guy I work with has a R-1150-RT, speaks highly of it.


----------



## desertrat

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Nice! I guy I work with has a R-1150-RT, speaks highly of it.


If you are thinking about taking the course on base call the safety dept. I think the ladies name is Lisa something, but I can't find it. I saw info on an upcoming class somewhere, probably in the Tester.


----------



## itsbob

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Nice! I guy I work with has a R-1150-RT, speaks highly of it.


Silver??


----------



## Ponytail

Vince said:
			
		

> What do you run in the Softail?



The Harley only used to get Mobil, Shell or Sunoco 93 or 94 Oct.  The Buell only likes Sunoco high test.  And even the station/location will make a difference.  There is only one station that I take the Buell too.  And thats the Sunoco Station just north of the Lusby Post Office.  That bike runs like crap on anything else around here. 

But since doing the work to the Springer, I'll have to start experimenting with that one again.

High test is more expensive, but you should be getting 40-50mpg so it won't hurt too bad.

Dunno.  Maybe it's me Vince..  I see Harleys filling up at every gas station around.  My bikes just run better on certain gas.


----------



## bresamil

Air as a biker....It'll take me awhile to wrap my mind around that.


----------



## Vince

Ponytail said:
			
		

> The Harley only used to get Mobil, Shell or Sunoco 93 or 94 Oct.  The Buell only likes Sunoco high test.  And even the station/location will make a difference.  There is only one station that I take the Buell too.  And thats the Sunoco Station just north of the Lusby Post Office.  That bike runs like crap on anything else around here.
> 
> But since doing the work to the Springer, I'll have to start experimenting with that one again.
> 
> High test is more expensive, but you should be getting 40-50mpg so it won't hurt too bad.
> 
> Dunno.  Maybe it's me Vince..  I see Harleys filling up at every gas station around.  My bikes just run better on certain gas.


  Guess I'll just have to do trial and error, but with 92 or 93 octane.  I'll ask the previous owner what he's been running in it.


----------



## Agee

bresamil said:
			
		

> Air as a biker....It'll take me awhile to wrap my mind around that.


 
:shrug:


----------



## bresamil

Airgasm said:
			
		

> :shrug:


Just never saw you that way I guess.  You should definitely get one.  Cheap commute, wonderful stress reliever, and a chick magnet.  

I don't know anyone with your height that has one, but a friend that's 6'2" loves his Screaming Eagle.

Just go test riding.  See what feels right to you.


----------



## Agee

bresamil said:
			
		

> Just never saw you that way I guess. You should definitely get one. Cheap commute, wonderful stress reliever, and a chick magnet.
> 
> I don't know anyone with your height that has one, but a friend that's 6'2" loves his Screaming Eagle.
> 
> Just go test riding. See what feels right to you.


 
Thank-You, 
You know its a decision between a Sailboat and a Bike. Maybe I can swing both 

sailing-biker-cooking-dude...


----------



## bresamil

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Thank-You,
> You know its a decision between a Sailboat and a Bike. Maybe I can swing both
> 
> sailing-biker-cooking-dude...


I can't see you passing up the sailboat, but then you can't use a sailboat 80% of the year.

If you're going to have a regular backseater, you should take them with you to test ride.  Get the feel of riding with them on the bike and get their opinion of how it feels to them- comfort wise.


----------



## itsbob

bresamil said:
			
		

> I can't see you passing up the sailboat, but then you can't use a sailboat 80% of the year.
> 
> If you're going to have a regular backseater, you should take them with you to test ride.  Get the feel of riding with them on the bike and get their opinion of how it feels to them- comfort wise.


Right bike ad gear (fairing a necessity) you can bike here year round..

and ask your worker buddy if he'll let you take the RT for a spin.. it's a NIIIIIICE ride.


----------



## Agee

bresamil said:
			
		

> I
> If you're going to have a regular backseater


 
More like guest seaters...


----------



## Agee

itsbob said:
			
		

> Silver??


 
Black

Don't know about asking for a ride, have to think about that one...


----------



## itsbob

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Black
> 
> Don't know about asking for a ride, have to think about that one...


I'd let you take mine for a spin, but it doesn't have much in common with the RT.. as far as seating position, comfort etc go.

Mine's made to sit a little sportier, where the RT is like sitting in a Lazy Boy in the living room.


----------



## aps45819

itsbob said:
			
		

> Right bike ad gear (fairing a necessity) you can bike here year round...


 Longest I went without riding this last winter was 8 days.


----------



## Ponytail

Vince said:
			
		

> Guess I'll just have to do trial and error, but with 92 or 93 octane.  I'll ask the previous owner what he's been running in it.




  That reminded me.  When I bought my Sporty, the previous owner only ran Shell high test in it.


----------



## Ponytail

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Black
> 
> Don't know about asking for a ride, have to think about that one...



If you are looking at the BMW GS or RT go sit on a Buell Ulysis XB12X.  Don't bother looking at a 2005, or 2006.  2007's are much more refined and should be about perfect for your height.  Unless you are looking at buying a used BMW, the Buell will save you a few thousand.  I want one pretty bad.  It's an awesome machine.


----------



## Pete

Ponytail said:
			
		

> If you are looking at the BMW GS or RT go sit on a Buell Ulysis XB12X.  Don't bother looking at a 2005, or 2006.  2007's are much more refined and should be about perfect for your height.  Unless you are looking at buying a used BMW, the Buell will save you a few thousand.  I want one pretty bad.  It's an awesome machine.


I rode a Ulysis and it was a terrible ride.  They had to have done a ass load of refining from 2006 to 2007 for me to ride one again.


----------



## julz20684

Airgasm said:
			
		

> room for a rider is definately a wanna have.



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Airgasm again.


----------



## julz20684

dustin said:
			
		

> Here ya go



That thing is awesome looking!


----------



## nachomama

itsbob said:
			
		

> I'd let you take mine for a spin,



 Careful, I think that was the phrase used before that Ferrari took it's ill-fated "spin"...


----------



## Pete

itsbob said:
			
		

> Right bike ad gear (fairing a necessity) you can bike here year round..
> 
> and ask your worker buddy if he'll let you take the RT for a spin.. it's a NIIIIIICE ride.


Not too many people wh0re their bike around like you do. 

No please please ride mine   Experience pshawwwwww, who needs it go ahead take it 




I can only think of 2 people I would let ride mine.


----------



## julz20684

Pete said:
			
		

> Not too many people wh0re their bike around like you do.
> 
> No please please ride mine   Experience pshawwwwww, who needs it go ahead take it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only think of 2 people I would let ride mine.



Thank you Pete...I'll take good care of her.


----------



## kwillia

Pete said:
			
		

> Not too many people wh0re their bike around like you do.
> 
> No please please ride mine   Experience pshawwwwww, who needs it go ahead take it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only think of 2 people I would let ride mine.


Makes you wonder if he lends BG out for date nights, huh...


----------



## Pete

julz20684 said:
			
		

> Thank you Pete...I'll take good care of her.


  




















not


----------



## bresamil

Pete said:
			
		

> I can only think of 2 people I would let ride mine.


I bet that number is too high.


----------



## nachomama

kwillia said:
			
		

> Makes you wonder if he lends BG out for date nights, huh...



 :she's a nice ride...:


----------



## julz20684

nachomama said:
			
		

> :she's a nice ride...:



Yet again with soda through the nose.


----------



## aps45819

julz20684 said:
			
		

> That thing is awesome looking!


 I hear that a lot


----------



## BadGirl

nachomama said:
			
		

> :she's a nice ride...:


----------



## nachomama

julz20684 said:
			
		

> Yet again with soda through the nose.


----------



## nachomama

BadGirl said:
			
		

>



:shrug:  I call 'em like I see 'em.


----------



## itsbob

Pete said:
			
		

> Not too many people wh0re their bike around like you do.
> 
> No please please ride mine   Experience pshawwwwww, who needs it go ahead take it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only think of 2 people I would let ride mine.


Air said he has experience, has ridden several, and I trust Air not to get Squidly on it.  And worse case he drops it, so what, not going to hurt it any.

And let me see, I've offered it for you to use if you needed it.. You yourself have experience... and who else, BSGal when she was shopping for a bike to replace the one she already had at the time.. Granted she didn't have YEARS of experience but she was already riding, and on our cul-de-sac there isn't much room for any of the above to get into much trouble.

I have no problem letting mature people take my bike for a ride.  It is after all just a machine, not BG or one of my kids.

I would (and have) also let people drive my truck, and could even throw in a trailer too.  Not really a big deal.


----------



## kwillia

itsbob said:
			
		

> It is after all just a machine, not BG or one of my kids.


Well crap... you can ignore my PMer about getting BG for Friday night...


----------



## julz20684

kwillia said:
			
		

> Well crap... you can ignore my PMer about getting BG for Friday night...



  However, I am available Friday night!


----------



## nachomama

kwillia said:
			
		

> Well crap... you can ignore my PMer about getting BG for Friday night...



Mine too.


----------



## nachomama

julz20684 said:
			
		

> However, I am available Friday night!



Yeah, but can you keep your beverage OUT of your nose?


----------



## itsbob

kwillia said:
			
		

> Well crap... you can ignore my PMer about getting BG for Friday night...


Well shoot, then you can ignore my PM'r with the price list..


----------



## Pete

BadGirl said:
			
		

>


I wore my "nice butt" pants today because i was inspired by what you said yesterday.


----------



## BadGirl

itsbob said:
			
		

> blah, blah, blah.......
> 
> I have no problem letting mature people take my bike for a ride. It is after all just a machine, not BG or one of my kids.


You mean you wouldn't "let" Pete take me for a ride?  :shrug:

Damn.  I'm so disappointed.  I don't think I can get through my day knowing this.  And I know that because I'm so distraught and inconsolable, I'll certainly not be able to cook dinner tonight.


----------



## julz20684

nachomama said:
			
		

> Yeah, but can you keep your beverage OUT of your nose?



Until this afternoon, I never really had a problem with it.

Oh wait, there was that one time at the bar doing a blowjob shooter...


----------



## itsbob

BadGirl said:
			
		

> You mean you wouldn't "let" Pete take me for a ride?  :shrug:
> 
> Damn.  I'm so disappointed.  I don't think I can get through my day knowing this.  And I know that because I'm so distraught and inconsolable, I'll certainly not be able to cook dinner tonight.


Shoot, I guess one of us going to bed hungry tonight, I still have half a sammich from Sheetz!!


----------



## nachomama

julz20684 said:
			
		

> Until this afternoon, I never really had a problem with it.
> 
> Oh wait, there was that one time at the bar giving a blowjob to the bartender...




 You did THAT in public?


----------



## julz20684

nachomama said:
			
		

> You did THAT in public?


----------



## Ponytail

Pete said:
			
		

> I rode a Ulysis and it was a terrible ride.  They had to have done a ass load of refining from 2006 to 2007 for me to ride one again.




They did.  And I explained to you before that the suspension needs to be tuned to each rider, and it's VERY easy to do on those bikes.  You did not have them do that prior to your ride.  But yes, improvements were made for the 2007 model year to improve brake dive.

For the record, you could not get this bike to wheelie either, and every article ever written about this bike, whether the author loved it or hated it, noted the ease of wheelies on this bike.


----------



## Pete

Ponytail said:
			
		

> They did.  And I explained to you before that the suspension needs to be tuned to each rider, and it's VERY easy to do on those bikes.  You did not have them do that prior to your ride.  But yes, improvements were made for the 2007 model year to improve brake dive.
> 
> For the record, you could not get this bike to wheelie either, and every article ever written about this bike, whether the author loved it or hated it, noted the ease of wheelies on this bike.


I am wheelie challenged.  I can only do a wheelie on my Ultra every once in a while.


----------



## nachomama

Pete said:
			
		

> I am motorcyclically challenged.  I've been known to drop my bike every once in a while.  I seem to do it whenever there's a mob of people in a crowded parking lot.


----------



## Ponytail

Pete said:
			
		

> I am wheelie challenged.  I can only do a wheelie on my Ultra every once in a while.





http://www.motorsports-network.com/buell/2006/XB12X.htm


----------



## julz20684

Pete said:
			
		

> I am wheelie challenged.  I can only do a wheelie on my Ultra every once in a while.



That would be in your parking lot at work.


----------



## julz20684

nachomama said:
			
		

>



When am I going to learn that you beat me to it EVERY time!


----------

